# My babys got a cold!! Advice needed!



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

I got home today and Lily didn't great me as excitedly as she usually does and when I cuddled up to her on the sofa shortly afterwards she was sneezing and had a running nose. Shes got a bit more playful throughout the night but still keeps sneezing.

Do I need to take her to the vets and is this common in dogs like it is with humans, I'm really worried but don't want to go to the expense of taking her to the vets unless it's necessary

I'm going to take her crate to bed with me tonight just to be safe xx


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Chihuahuas sneeze a lot its common in the breed. As for the runny nose thats normal to when you pick her up does she feel cold to you? If so give some more blankets (chis can never have to many blankets) so she can snuggle better. 

Dogs can get colds and as long as she has had all her jabs she will be fine. Putting a coat on her when you take her out might help to keep in body heat to. If she is still playing like normal and is acting normal then there is really nothing to worry about. 

If your still worried then take her to the vets, its always good for your dog to get used to the vets. Ninja broke her leg and not long after that she refused to go to the vets, the vet gold me to bring her in when ever i was passing just so he could give her a fuss and not hate him. It worked a treat and now she loves the vets again. So maybe worth going for a check up if your still worried. 

Over all i think she is fine if she doesn't feel cold and isn't shaking then she will be fine.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is Lilly today?


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

Well she slept through the night, but she was sneezing alot before I left for work this morning and my boyfrined said she had a little cough during the day so I've booked a vets appointment for Saturday morning if she's still not better by then but she does seem to be slightly better tonight but maybe thats just wishful thinking.

She seemed to be straining when she went to the toilet and she didn't really make any effort with her kong, I had to keep squeezing the treats out so those are more worrying symptoms 

I bought a hot water bottle today go put in her crate tonight, is that safe?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You can run a humidifier with eucalyptus oil in it. You could take her in the bathroom while you take a steamy shower & let her breath in the steam. Is the runny nose clear. Does her eyes have any goop. Look for signs of an upper respiratory infection. Allergies can cause issues with the upper respiratory. As long as she's eating and drinking, I'd keep an eye on her.


----------

